

Emacs as a powerful Python IDE - vrs
http://www.enigmacurry.com/2008/05/09/emacs-as-a-powerful-python-ide/

======
vrs
Also see his post on auto-completion:
[http://www.enigmacurry.com/2009/01/21/autocompleteel-
python-...](http://www.enigmacurry.com/2009/01/21/autocompleteel-python-code-
completion-in-emacs/)

------
jlujan
Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 8126464) (tried to allocate 311296
bytes) in /home/ryan/htdocs/wp-content/plugins/falbum/wordpress-falbum-
plugin.php on line 433

Maybe an article about python should use it to present it on the web?

~~~
jlujan
I get down voted because their php site leaks memory? Nice.

